# dream hardtail?



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

if you could have any hardtail, for free, what would you take? what specs too?

go!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

It would definitely involve a Stanton frame.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Titanium Jones Plus LWB with frame mods to go with Pinion C.12 and gates, ti truss fork. I'd transfer my current components over and rebuild the front wheel on the requisite 150mm hub. Paul Klamper, I9 Hydra, WTB KOM i40, Jones carbon bar, Crank Bros dropper.

Edit: I recently became aware of Oddity Cycles via the Paul Components raffle (Sierra Oddity), and a custom frame from them might actually take the cake.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

probably a Sendero with a nice carbon rigid fork and a 120mm suspension fork of some sort as an alternative. the longest dropper post I can fit in it, Paul hubs with some sort of high POE freewheel and as many color-matching Paul components as I can put on it. It seems that a high-ish BB suits my riding style, and so many companies are trying to make that LLS geo fit all bikes, and that doesn't really work well where I ride.


----------



## Pooner El Ray (8 mo ago)

Mondraker Podium, Orbea Alma, S-Works Epic


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

My RSD Middlechild is that HT for me. 

I could list off some fancier Ti frame that costs a ton more, but then I wouldn't ride it the way I want to ride a HT... 

It has the geo I want and at the price tag that I wanted.


----------



## Ted VT (7 mo ago)

Been pining over this one today.



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3357641/


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got my dream bike, three months waiting for delivery, but years of pining: Pinion, long travel, slack head tube, hand welded in Germany, beautiful craftsmanship and design:










I friggin' love this bike!

It's been three weeks, my Lithium is looking wilted 

Specs:
62 deg HTA!
27.5+ Wheels, Onyx Vesper Hubs, DHF 2.6
210 mm One Up Dropper, Brooks Cambium seat
Big riser bars, short stem
TRP Quadiem brakes, 180/200 mrotors
Mattoc Pro 160 mm fork
Pinion C12, 160mm cranks, Gates Belt Drive 32 x 32

It's mostly built using parts from an FS bike that I retired, about the only thing I would do to bling it out would be building the wheels with carbon rims.

It is kinda heavy with the Pinion, my buddies Ti Pinion is lighter, but it doesn't feel that heavy when I'm riding.

EDIT: Got new wheels Onyx Vesper


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel like I've got mine already, Ti frame with carbon wheels. Have a 130mm Pike (120 SID currently) on the way to try something a bit burlier, but otherwise not much I'd change. 23 lbs. on the nose and rides like a dream!


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

My ESD is that bike.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

GKelley said:


> It would definitely involve a Stanton frame.


I am LOVING the Sherpa I built a couple months ago.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

nemesis256 said:


> I am LOVING the Sherpa I built a couple months ago.


That's a beauty! I have a custom paint Sherpa that I'm waiting on now.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

At this point I love the process of building bikes up exactly how I want them.


----------



## sprinklesmtb (10 mo ago)

nauc said:


> if you could have any hardtail, for free, what would you take? what specs too?
> 
> go!


Ritchey Ultra or maybe the ti kona honzo. 
hope pro 4
ohlins forks
trp 1x12 and trp brakes


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

My current bike, Ventana Wolram 29+ XXXL frame is as close as I have gotten so far...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Keepin' the 2019 RSD Middlechild as is. One speed automatic transmission, towing package brakes and a very nice geometry.










Pithy little bastard sure is a blast!


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

I’m really happy with my Ferrari Wasatch Peak. I’m not sure what else I could reasonably ask for from a bike. It constantly outperforms me.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

While I love my krampus, I'd love somewhat lighter steel, maybe some curved tubes, longer chainstays, and a taller headtube. Probably a Black Sheep klunker/hardtail hybrid. Adjustable dropouts to handle SS. Nice curved steel rigid fork with some flex but also geo to handle a lightweight 120mm susp fork for rougher terrain. Clearance for 29x3.0 tires but I'd mostly run 2.6s. Nice, quiet rear hub. Hunter smooth move low rise bars paired with that taller headtube. And full Paul components including klampers!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Another Stanton Sherpa fan. I think the Ti version would be my dream HT, but 4130 comes close to that.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Funoutside said:


> Another Stanton Sherpa fan. I think the Ti version would be my dream HT, but 4130 comes close to that.


How are you liking it so far. I'm saving up for one now. Haven't decided if it will be the Reynolds 853 or the 4130 yet.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Loren0090 said:


> While I love my krampus, I'd love somewhat lighter and flexier steel, maybe some curved tubes, and a taller headtube. Probably an Oddity Cycles klunker/hardtail hybrid. Adjustable dropouts to handle SS. Nice curved rigid fork but also geo to handle a lightweight 120mm susp fork for rougher terrain. Clearance for 29x3.0 tires but I'd mostly run 2.6s. And full Paul components!


I keep thinking RetroTec for a custom frame klunker style bike.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

My dream bike, Chromag Doctahawk, XL with 180 Smashpot Lyrik.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

BansheeRune said:


> I keep thinking RetroTec for a custom frame klunker style bike.


Something like this? My dream bike that rides better than it looks.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

A few rides in & rides great. With the tire combo I have it's been pretty stable on some steep-ish loose over hard dry trails out here in the coastal desert. Never ridden the 853 so can't say how that compares, though if I remember correctly when Steven compared the two the 853 was like a 1/3lbs lighter or something, which could be nice. May swap to a 2.4 rear & keep it 2.6 in the front to keep the great roller over with a little lighter rear setup.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

milehi said:


> Something like this? My dream bike that rides better than it looks.
> View attachment 1988401


That is awesome and I love the v brakes!


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> I keep thinking RetroTec for a custom frame klunker style bike.


Yep or a Black Sheep! So many good options these days to dream about.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Loren0090 said:


> That is awesome and I love the v brakes!


Avid Black Ops Vs with a full Ti bolt kit and Altek levers clamping down on Bontrager ceramic rims with King hubs, Ti spokes and a Ti cog.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

milehi said:


> Something like this? My dream bike that rides better than it looks.
> View attachment 1988401


You're killin' me, milehi... Annnnd, you are not helping!! I need a 12 step program.

I would love to take that bike and ride Reseda to the Sea, once again for old time's sake.



Loren0090 said:


> Yep or a Black Sheep! So many good options these days to dream about.


The Retro reminds me of my Cook Brothers Racing that made the most of my early mountain bike memories. Prior to that bike, lots of cobbled together things came to be but none had the effect that the CBR did.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Reeb has that nice but pricey klunker.








Klunker - REEB Cycles







reebcycles.com


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

This is pretty close....









UPS tracking says "Out For Delivery" right now.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I haven't ridden enough hard tails to know for sure what a dream hard tail is, but I'm pretty stoked with both my current hard tail, Pipedream Cycles Sirius S5 (set up SS), and my 2nd hard tail that is currently on order, a titanium Knolly Tyaughton. I had the steel framed Tyaughton and loved it, so I'm sure the Ti version will be loved as well. I recently had a short ride on a Neuhaus Metal Works Hummingbird and it was fantastic, I could see it being considered a dream bike when built up with all your favorite blingy stuff.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

2sharp7 said:


> I haven't ridden enough hard tails to know for sure what a dream hard tail is, but I'm pretty stoked with both my current hard tail, *Pipedream Cycles Sirius S5 (set up SS)*, and my 2nd hard tail that is currently on order, a titanium Knolly Tyaughton. *I had the steel framed Tyaughton and loved it*, so I'm sure the Ti version will be loved as well. I recently had a short ride on a *Neuhaus Metal Works Hummingbird *and it was fantastic, I could see it being considered a dream bike when built up with all your favorite blingy stuff.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> Reeb has that nice but pricey klunker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know they still made BB5/7s.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

2sharp7 said:


> ...I recently had a short ride on a Neuhaus Metal Works Hummingbird and it was fantastic, I could see it being considered a dream bike when built up with all your favorite blingy stuff.


That is great to hear, apparently Nick picked mine up from powder today, so I should have it in hand next week. If it is dreamy I will add it to this thread as my dream rigid bike!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Here’s the Sirius from this morning’s ride, and the Tyaughton. Don’t have pics of the Hummingbird (not my bike).


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

BTR Ranger with nice coil fork, Profile rear hub, Eewings cranks, Oddmone ti bars, OneUp 240mm dropper, Microshift AdventX and Hope V4 brakes would do nicely.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tried to get a quick ride in and my Dream HT had other plans:










Snapped my chain and did not have a chain tool with me because I wanted to travel light…


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

FrankS29 said:


> Tried to get a quick ride in and my Dream HT had other plans:
> 
> View attachment 1989253
> 
> ...


"traveling light" and finishing the ride, there's often a trade off.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "traveling light" and finishing the ride, there's often a trade off.


Yup.

I didn’t bring it because the multi tool I have that has a chain breaker (Crank Bros) is heavy as hell compared to my WolfTooth tool.

I wanted to keep everything in the stash pockets on my riding pants so I skipped the bulky tool and stupidly told myself I never break chains anyway and this chain is pretty new.

The MTB Gods had a hearty laugh and made sure I paid my price…

When I felt it pop, I was praying it was the quick link as I would have been back to riding in 15 seconds. But it blew up a link about 2 links away from the quick link.

The only thing I’ve really learned from all of this, I need to buy the WolfTooth tire plug/chain breaker multi tool!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

FrankS29 said:


> Yup.
> 
> I didn’t bring it because the multi tool I have that has a chain breaker (Crank Bros) is heavy as hell compared to my WolfTooth tool.
> 
> ...


yup. 

I also say the same thing to some of my friends about nutrition... "traveling light vs. finishing"


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Dream hardtail is:
Nice steel designed around a 140mm fork 
29x3" compatible
74deg sta
67deg hta
430-450mm CS
675mm Stack
Shimano Saint Cranks/XT Cassette
Sram X01/XX1 Drivetrain
Manitou Mezzer Fork
Chris King Wheelset
Fox Transfer
Hope X4/X2 Brakes


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

We will see, but I’m sure there will be a new dream down the road, there always is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Living in the midwest a dream hardtail is easy to justify. There just aren't that many trails around me that warrant a FS bike. There are miles of gravel right out my front door without needing to drive or ride an hour to the nearest trailhead. And who has time for that once kids are in the picture? This led to a strong desire for a rigid/hardtail bike that could eat up long days in the saddle either on gravel or single-track or even snow. With this in mind I contacted a builder I'd wanted to work with for a long time(Waltworks). We set out to build a jack of all trades bike. One good for spring and fall rides when it can get sloppy. Good for summer riding when there's time to ride from home to the trailhead and still have fun on the trails. As well as winter riding when it's time for big fat tires. The design and build was a huge success. It's been over 5 years now and the bike still puts a smile on my face every ride. It's a 29x3 rigid bike, a 29x3.0 or 2.6 hardtail and a fat bike. It's incredibly comfortable, which makes it a bike you want to ride all the time. I would go through the custom build process again in a heartbeat. I ended up with a bike that meets my needs 100%, with no compromises. 

29x3 gravel machine:









Trail mode:









Fatty!


----------



## 325racer (Oct 31, 2011)

Just finished mine. Only thing I'd like different is external bottle cage mounts on the downtube.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Living the dream. I call it the mongrel bike, as it's a mix of all different bits. In a continual state of flux. Based on a Vitus Sentier 27.5 frame, 120mm fork. Love it. Plenty of scratches & dings in the frame, scratched fork, 180 discs, 4 piston caliper, carbon bars & seatpost, reasonably light (11.5kg), but bombproof. Absolutely nothing high end about it. Gets given the gas everywhere. Great fun. If it broke, or got stolen, I'd build another in a heartbeat. That, is the acid test


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

pretty stoked om my Advocate (now Esker) Hayduke


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

This was mine, 2012 Stumpjumper 26" wheels, 2x10 drivetrain and Reba Gold (I think?). Great bike, wish I'd never gotten rid of it. 

Moab Slick Rock, Sept 2012


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

milehi said:


> Something like this? My dream bike that rides better than it looks.
> View attachment 1988401


Steve builds nice frames 👍


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Lynskey Live Wire. The Wao Unions with I9 Hydra’s complement the titanium frame. The ride is super smooth.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

new to me 2020 Santa Cruz Chameleon carbon (last year of the carbon frame)


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

OK, I’ll play! My dream hardtail…


Custom raw Ti frame - No ugly reinforcement gussets anywhere on the frame
Suspension fork with 120-130mm of travel: a great climber and very compliant on any downhill. Basically, a nice and slack “downcountry” MTB
29er Mid-Plus (2.4” to 2.6” tires)










Interesting design details - those dropouts are totally bike porn










Exceptional welding techniques
Bike totally debadged or with discreet logos as much as possible
Headset slammed down 'cause the frame would be perfectly bespoke to my body specs










- Top-shelf components









- Monochromatic aesthetics to showcase the raw titanium frame









-Tiny splashes of color here and there - just simple and understated









- No matter the budget, the bike must be made to be ridden and to get dirty - I certainly don’t want/have room for a garage queen


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, that one checks most of the boxes for me. To add:
-<17" chaninstays
->4" headtube so I don't have to run a ridiculous amount of spacers
-No more than 5lb frame, even if steel, all the new stuff weighs more than my full suspensions. 
-Bump that front end to 140mm


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

A properly tuned and maintained Ti hardtail is a dream to ride on.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Agreed . The right tube set makes a huge difference. I have 2 Black Sheep Ti bikes that ride like a dream, regardless of what I throw at them.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

For me a dream ht would be a steel custom from Curtis

Mullet with a 140mm fork, HTA around 65, STA around 75, reach ~430mm, wheelbase around 1180mm (+/-10mm), 430-435mm chainstays, room for a 2.6" at the back, low BBH. Short head tube if possible. I'm 163cm (5'4") and this would make a great allrounder IMHO. Numbers more or less combine geometries from my last two bikes.

Now that I had to write down the details I feel I should actually own this at some point!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Abunchahicks said:


> We will see, but I’m sure there will be a new dream down the road, there always is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great bike!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Any one hardtail isn't going to do what three can, nor as well. Pass.

That's right, I'm riotously fun at parties.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Idshooter said:


> View attachment 1996091
> 
> 
> Lynskey Live Wire. The Wao Unions with I9 Hydra’s complement the titanium frame. The ride is super smooth.


Nice...just ordered one for a frame up build. Haven't had a Ti bike in a while!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

This is pretty much my dream whip. I’ve always loved how metal rides. Perfect setup for Santa Cruz. Currently in Bend for a spell and a HT is all you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Pringle (Oct 28, 2003)

jct said:


> This is pretty much my dream whip. I’ve always loved how metal rides. Perfect setup for Santa Cruz. Currently in Bend for a spell and a HT is all you need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, really nice build! Are those 27.5 or 29er PLUS tires?


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

Chris Pringle said:


> Congrats, really nice build! Are those 27.5 or 29er PLUS tires?


hi chris. 2.6 front and a 2.4 rear...both rekons!


----------

